# get fit for third baby?



## hpienkos (Sep 3, 2005)

I would like to conceive our third baby, but I feel so much pressure to lose weight which I am having trouble with. I am 5'8 and 168 pounds, I want to lose 30 more pounds, it has been a while and it is so hard! My last baby is 18 months and I want to get moving to the next baby but should I be in better fit? (Then the flip side of me remembers those horrible morning sickness I always get and lose weight....) what do you guys think?


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm 5'7" and right now I weigh 165 (down 5 lbs, woohoo!). My ultimate goal (weight-loss wise) is to get back down to my supahskinny: 137. I'd be more than happy to get back to my sexy slim n' trim at 145 though. So I've got 20-28 more lbs to lose.

Now, that being said, I'm thinking about just going for it and worrying about losing the last 20 or so after having number 2. With number 1 I was 40 lbs overweight when I conceived and lost 25 or so lbs while I had morning sickness. In the end after giving birth I was the same weight I was when I conceived. I didn't really balloon up 'til after I gave birth, as the months wore on.

We have lots of allergy/intolerance issues with food in our house and we have eliminated eggs, soy, peanuts and many legumes, nuts, seeds, dairy, shellfish, I think that's it. Doing that I've lost 50 or so lbs.

The last couple months I've upped my game with the exercise and cut down on the good fats (olive oil, avocado, etc.) and I'm really starting to get somewhere.

I love running and don't want to give it up while PG (it's really hard for me to begin again even though I love it soooo much). But I'm already in so much better shape than I was when I got PG with DS. I mean, my body was used to working out but I kept packing on the lbs. I had all this muscle underneath lots of fat.

Uhhh, I think I've started rambling (trying to do too much at once!). Join us here though if you'd like!


----------



## hpienkos (Sep 3, 2005)

I just don't know if I should lose weight either now or after the baby, I want to get the baby out of the way but it to lose weight the way I want-to lose 30 pounds would take forever, am I putting the baby in danger by not losing weight before hand?this would be my third baby. I know lots of girls that get skinny before conceiving and then others that are just normal and get pregnant anyway! I just want to make the best decision, but it is hard when I have half o me tuggin in one direction and the other half the other way. does that make sense?


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I think you have to look at your weight in terms of your overall health- how is your blood pressure, blood sugar, menstral cycles, etc? Some people can be very healthy at a certain weight, some aren't. Are you eating a healthy diet- getting regular exercise, those kinds of things? If you are in good health, and leading a healthy lifestyle, I would think it would be fine to ttc without loosing weight first.

If you have trouble concieving- I would take that as a hint your body needs some work first.


----------



## Vaquitita (Mar 2, 2006)

my dd is almost 2 and i'm having major baby cravings. doesn't help that i just found out that 2 of my friends are pregnant due in nov/dec. i would like to lose 10lb, or 20 would be better, before conceiving though.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm not trying to lose weight but I really need to get fit too. My last labor was really difficult and I contribute it to my poor health before and during pregnancy. I was also anemic and if I can't avoid that next time being strong and in shape could make things a lot easier. I get super horrible morning sickness too, but I wonder if my terrible diet might have something to do with that.??


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

Throwing in my 2 cents, from a couple perspectives. I have had weight to lose and finally lost it, I am also trying to get in shape for my third, and I am a certified trainer.

I think OTMomma makes a great point on overall health. Very good point! The main thing I would point out is that it wil be Much harder to get in shape post 3rd if you go into the pregnancy out of shape. It's kind of an exponential chain. Statistics show (I hate when people say that, lol) that if you start a pregnancy out of shape you are more likely to gain more weight during during it, thus having a harder climb to make when baby 3 comes.

Now this isn't really a poundage thing...like, hey, drop 30 lbs or you are doomed.







But more of an activity level. If you are walking, yoga-ing, running, lifting, whatever it is you do, pre-pregnancy, then your activity level is more likely to stay up during pregnancy, making everyone including you feel better. Hope that makes sense (I am pre-coffee).

My advice would be to focus on health and regular exercise and activity level so you feel like your body is just humming along at a level you can modify but maintain through pregnancy. I think that woul dbe much more helpful than just getting hung up on poundage!

My best example....think of it like training of a 10k run. My dear friend who is maybe 40-50lb overweight decided to do this. She just started walking and built up. Now by the time she ran the race she has lost maybe 5-8lbs, but she felt great and had trained for the event well. Thing of labor like the event and spend your time now training to do it well, not getting to a set weight.

Again, just my 2 cents.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I don't think your weight matters, but being more fit might be helpful for your pregnancy.
I'm looking ahead for my next pregnancy, and I'd like to lose weight first but it's more important to me that I strengthen my core muscles and increase endurance, so I can get through the pregnancy more easily. I feel like I can maintain fitness during pregnancy, but not really increase it, so I have to get closer to where I want to be first.


----------



## Vaquitita (Mar 2, 2006)

those are good thoughts. even though i say i would like to lose 10 lbs, what really matters to me is stregthening my core muscles, pelvic muscles, etc. with my second baby i didn't really focus on maintaining or building strength in those areas and it shows in my body now. i think to have a healthy third pregnancy i need to change that.


----------



## SashaBear (Aug 24, 2006)

I am right along with you mommas. I am still hanging on to baby weight left over from my 2 year old, about 30 lbs. I've gained about 60 lbs with both my kids. My last was a c-section. I want to be in a better physical shape before going got another baby. I want a VBAC.
I have had 3 people tell me now that losing weight before getting pregnant and then gaining it back sounds like too much. I think it would be easier to lose weight now, take my now healthier lifestyle through my pregnancy, and having less to lose after baby. If I don't lose weight who knows how much I would have to lose!


----------



## karen1968 (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vaquitita* 
those are good thoughts. even though i say i would like to lose 10 lbs, what really matters to me is stregthening my core muscles, pelvic muscles, etc. with my second baby i didn't really focus on maintaining or building strength in those areas and it shows in my body now. i think to have a healthy third pregnancy i need to change that.

Yes! I am 5'7" & 170 pounds, so not far off from the OP. I wanted to lose weight before I got pregnant again, but we are TTCing now despite the fact that I haven't. But what I HAVE done is started a program of Pilates with an instructor who can continue working with me when I get pregnant, and also being more conscious of what I eat. For me, eliminating grains and sugars leads to a healthy fat loss, so that's what I'm trying to do, and I'll keep that up into pregnancy and beyond.

I agree with a PP - what's important is your HEALTH not your WEIGHT.


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm also trying to drop 30 lbs before getting pregnant with DC2. A big thing for me is that I went into my last pregnancy starting at my current weight and gained 40 lbs. So at my heaviest I had a LOT of strain on my joints that I want to avoid next time around. It all came off fairly easily after the pregnancy, though I can tell I've lost quite a bit of muscle mass, but I want to be healthier next time through pregnancy which means being ABLE to be more active.

For reference, I'm 5'9" and currently 195. At my heaviest (during pregnancy) I was 238, which was just too much. So at 165 I will be within a healthy BMI and a weight gain of 35 lbs (during pregnancy) wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm working on slimming down and we've been trying for another baby for about 2 years now. I'd kept putting off weight loss b/c I was focusing on trying to get pg or at least being open to another baby. I didn't realize how long the journey would be. So, now I'm slowly, but surely getting fitter. If I conceive, then I'll enter a holding pattern (tryinhg to stay healthy but not trying to lose weight) until the baby's born. That way, things will work out either way.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I am right there with you! DH and I have planned for 2 1/2 years to start TTC this summer/fall, and the whole time I planned to loose the "baby" weight, and start TTC at the weight I was when I got pregnant with DS. Well, time has flown by, and August is our start TTC date, and I have hardly lost anything. I've recently decided to focus just on eating better, drinking less coffee, etc. and moving more (walks with the kids, etc.). I FINALLY have lost about 7lbs. I think I needed to get out of the time frame, number of pounds, etc. mentality and just focus on being healthy. I'm still hopeful I'll loose another 5 to 10 lbs before I get pregnant, for a total loss of 12 to 17lbs, about half of what I had hoped to loose.

My other battle is not gaining 60lbs during my pregnancy. I gained 60lbs with DD, 50 with DS. I REALLY want to keep it closer to 20 to 30lbs this time around. I'm starting heavier, by 20lbs. I'm hoping that forming those healthier habits now, will last me into pregnancy, and help me not gain so much!


----------



## anyalily (Oct 23, 2008)

I wish I had been lighter when I conceived my first. I had a hard pregnancy and felt like crap until she was about six months old. That's a long time to feel like crap.

But more than wishing I was skinnier, I wish I had been exercising regularly because the sedentary lifestyle was what did me in.

And healthier mamas give birth easier!

Definitely planning to get healthy before #2. It will be easier to lose the weight, too!


----------

